# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Reparación en el azud Ribagorzana junto a Bono.

## perdiguera

Este azud está en obras, en concreto le están cambiando las cadenas que levantan las compuertas de los aliviaderos por unos tornillos motorizados.
Le he hecho unas cuantas fotos.

----------

arnau (17-nov-2013),ben-amar (13-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (13-nov-2013),jlois (13-nov-2013),Jonasino (15-nov-2013),Los terrines (13-nov-2013),maltcof (24-nov-2013),sergi1907 (13-nov-2013)

----------


## maltcof

No está nada mal que metan mano por esa zona... la climatología es demasiado agresiva y algunas instalaciones dan aspecto de tercermundistas.

Aunque con retaso, gracias por las fotos.



Saludos.

----------

